# Thoughts on Norco Aurum?



## OnceIWasBooker (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey guys,

I'm in the market to buy a dh bike, and seeing as my lbs sells Norco Aurums, I was going to check them out. I have searched around on google, but no one has really done any reviews on the 2014 Aurum 3. 

What's everyone's thoughts on the Aurums? Good or bad? My other option is a Giant Glory, so if anyone can do a comparison that'd be great!

Cheers,
Booker

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm no pro, but I'll throw in a few comments about the Aurum, as I own one. It's a very neutral-handling bike, which to me feels like it's not sluggish, but also not sketchy. Balanced and confidence-inspiring is the best way to describe it. I have taken a lap or two on a Glory and a Session and they felt similar, but not as nice as the Aurum. The travel ramps up a bit at the end of the stroke so there's no hard bottom out feeling. Parts-wise, I don't have many stock parts left on the bike, so I can't really say. The frame feels good, everything else can be changed.


----------



## OnceIWasBooker (Mar 10, 2014)

So I really can't go wrong with either bike? I think I'd prefer the Aurum 3 due to the better kit on it, and the Aurum looks so clean compared to the Glory!
Shame I can't test ride one, though. Lbs is too small to have Downhill bikes on the floor 


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

I just spent a day on my buddies aurum as my makulus headset exploded. Neutral and confidence inspiring is right. I was instantly comfortable. The bike pops off jumps and rails corners, if you are into that sort of thing

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnceIWasBooker (Mar 10, 2014)

How does it handle the rough stuff? Im riding in Australia so theres plenty of roots, rocks and natural features, as well as jumps and drops.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

OnceIWasBooker said:


> How does it handle the rough stuff? Im riding in Australia so theres plenty of roots, rocks and natural features, as well as jumps and drops.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


We have features like that on our dh trails here in Ontario. A lot of guys here ride Norco (new and older models) and they all speak very highly about their bikes

My hubby had a Norco Range, Excellent bike. It handled the feaures well. He sold it because he needed something a little more robust.

I always have to resist the urge to say Norrrrr co! When I see one


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

^ I was riding the aurum at blue, plenty of roots and it did fine. Its not a plow tho

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnceIWasBooker (Mar 10, 2014)

Well, a Norco Aurum 6.3 has just been ordered and I shall receive it the next few weeks! Thanks for your help guys!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rattlin_ridgelines (Mar 29, 2014)

cyclelicious said:


> I always have to resist the urge to say Norrrrr co! When I see one


yeah, what is it about norco that inspires that? I recently picked up an alloy range. best $2250 ive spent. the owner of the lbs who sold me the bike primarily deals in norcos and we've been looking to ride together. ran into him near the bottom of a chunky 1500 ft descent. we chatted for a few minutes, then the train of norco bikes began making their way up the steep climb. i just had to laugh. "team noorrrrrrcooo!"

good stuff


----------



## OnceIWasBooker (Mar 10, 2014)

Well, I finally have the bike! Can't wait for the tracks to dry out and go for a ride!









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow that looks dope. Didnt know they made them blacked out, or is this custom?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnceIWasBooker (Mar 10, 2014)

Nope, its like that from the factory!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

